# How common is a crest in Homers?



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

My tiger grizzle paired up with his 2010 daughter. I am currently working on another loft so I will have more flexibility to avoid unwanted pairings. I thought I would let them raise one round since they are both fabulous flyers. The two nestlings both have feathered legs (socks) and one of them clearly has a crest. I'm thinking this must be a recessive trait that both father and daughter carry. Any insight on this feature? Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, crest is recessive. It's quite rare in good quality homers.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I have only ever seen it in birds that trace their lineage to Jan Aardens, most generally thought to be a long distance family of pigeons.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

From old line crosses a crest can show back up. people have crossed breed lines on and off for years.. Even the 70s some thought to cross the birds with kites/high flyers Thinking the birds would fly high enough to catch the better winds letting them fly faster. Before the Ardens made there way to the old USA birds would now and agin show a crest. . and then today as some people color breed new colors. It is often done by breed out cross. So no telling what gets hidden to show its face later.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

couple crested racers i raised a few years ago out of CBS black diamonds. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaNTvlvU-hA


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

In my area ( Kuwait-UAE-Saudi Arabia) most breeders prefer homers with crest especially rare colors and saddles . Most birds were mated with other breed such as archangel and Starling.

Here are some photos of my birds



http://pets.webshots.com/album/578739826eVlzwT

http://pets.webshots.com/album/578759048FRjZwC


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesting, seems it wouldn't be very aerodynamic for racing. I am splitting the pair up as I don't really want any more crested, feather-legged homers.

Jim


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well if they are good, I would love some  I really like muffed racers, and crested would be even better! As long as they come home, I am happy.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well if they are good, I would love some  I really like muffed racers, and crested would be even better! As long as they come home, I am happy.


I'll get some pictures of them and post them. They are quite pretty. The crested one is a blue grizzle and the non crested is pure white, not a colored feather on her. Both have mufffs. Both parents have good homing instinct. I've had them out as far as 75 miles and they make it back in less than 2 hours.

Jim


----------

